# My two cats are stalking each other and pawing each other



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

i got another kitty last saturday and i kept the new one behind doors for a day and she seemed cool with the other one at first. they would be very far away and hiss at each other and be on their way. now they get within inches of each other before they hiss and paw. the new cat wouldnt paw at my cat just moan and walk away but now they both are moaning and hissing and pawing at each other. they move too fast for me to determine if they are using their claws. 

other thing i noticed is that they follow each other alot. i think they want to sniff each other's butt but neither of them will let them. so what you end up seeing is one cat follow the other, trying to get close, the cat catches on turns around and hisses and that cat runs off. but as that cat runs off the previous cat, ticked up shes was being sniffed does the same thing! 

im getting a little worried because they seemed to be warming up to each other slowly, but something happened and now they both seem to want to fight.

do i have to lock up the new cat for days? she seemed to have more issues locked up than she did when she was able to freely walk around.

also the cat fights arent frequent, maybe 2-3 times a day, and my cat (not the new one) seems to instigate it. like shes trying to pick a fight.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Jadedea Jade said:


> ...also the cat fights arent frequent, maybe 2-3 times a day, and my cat (not the new one) seems to instigate it. like shes trying to pick a fight.


You just summed up your problem with the last paragraph. Your original cat is trying to show your new cat that she was here first and therefore is the head cat. There will be no dissention in the ranks now that the new cat is here. As for keeping your cats separated, you might have to reintroduce them again, but take it slowly. Try doing a search for "cat introductions" here on Cat Forum or on the internet. I'm sure you'll find a wealth of information at your fingertips. And I'm sure that others will add to my response as well.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you rushed the introduction. You might want to start all over. 

1. Separate the two by putting one in a closed room. They'll know there's another cat on the other side, and might communicate. 

2. In a few days, exchange bedding every day.

3. After a week to 10 days, put one in a playpen or carrier, and allow them in the same room for a while.

4. If there's a way to keep them separate (a gate, perhaps) provide them with a toy to share, one that goes back and forth.

5. Continue putting them in the same room for a visit, but separated by a playpen or carrier. Continue exchanging bedding.

6. Put a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat's neck, to make them smell alike.

7. Try a supervised visit in the same room. If that's doesn't work, repeat number 4, and try again.

Good luck! Hopefully, they will tolerate each other within 2 weeks. They might even be friendly.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeanie has great advice!  
rcat


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

i will try the vanilla extract thing and see what happens.

will they eventually get along or will they keep on spatting and getting worse?

if i put her in the room shell be scratching and howling all day and night and i think she may have some abandonment issues or fear of being left alone.  i just dont want her peeing on my bed as some revenge thing lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would start over again and just make sure you spend time with the new cat in the room you have her in. Go in and read a book and let her cuddle with you. Bring toys in for her to play with. She wont feel abandoned.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

well i put some drops of vanilla extract between their shoulder blades. i dont really smell it, but hopefully they do!


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

ok i have her in the room again and she was meowing all day and night. my cat will still his and paw at the door when the new cat gets near it. i tried to get them to play together with a scarf and towel that my cat really likes but all she does is pull it through the door and start hissing, like shes a child that doesnt want to share and starts having fits. she doesnt even approach the door all day unless me or my husband is inside of the room playing with the new kitty. 

is that normal behavior?


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

its been 3 weeks and still no change. it would seem now that jadedea is the aggressor instead of azores. hubbie says its because azores is encroaching on her territory. they got into a bad fight with fur flying and everything. we tried restraining them but they both slipped and went at it. jadedea attacked azores. so now im thinking the real problem lies with jade accepting her new surroundings and playmate. is there anything else i can do?

i cant switch bedding cause jade sits on cardboard which azores doesnt and i use the furminator on both cats to get a good furball made and give it to each other to sniff and everything but nothing has changed. i cant imagine locking a cat in a room for 6 months!!! its not a big one either.


----------

